# file transfer from Desktop to Kindle



## researchib (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Y'all,
So, I'm not sure what I'm missing here. I sent a few .pdfs to free.kindle.com and got the converted files back via my email. I've hooked up my Kindle to my computer via the USB cable. However, when I try to drag and drop the converted files into the Kindle (which shows up as an external drive on my desktop), they don't appear on my Kindle after I eject it from the desktop. I drop the files into the Documents folder and can't find a reason why they won't show up since they are in the proper format and in the proper folder.

Suggestions?

Thanks,
Becca


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmm, I was going to say that you need to put them in the Documents folder, but it sounds like you've got that covered.  Is the time set correctly on your Kindle?  Press the menu button and it should show at the top of the screen.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Did you restart your Kindle after transferring the files?


----------



## researchib (Oct 2, 2009)

As you suggested, I checked the time and it is correct. I assume Kindle will only convert files and send them in a reply e-mail if the conversion is successful. The files I received are in the .azw format. I downloaded the files from the e-mail to my desktop, then dragged them to the Kindle drive and dropped them into the documents folder. I also tried downloading them directly into the Kindle on my desktop. 

I ended up emailing those PDF files to my regular kindle.com e-mail, so that they would be downloaded to my Kindle via the Whispernet.  All of those PDF files are listed in the Manage my Kindle page, so I assume those will come through.  However, I'd still like to know what I'm doing wrong in trying to transfer the converted files I have on my desktop  to my Kindle. If  There are any more thoughts, I'd appreciate them. Thanks!

Oh, as I just saw the last post, yes, I restarted the Kindle after transferring the files.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Is your Kindle set to Show All Documents?  Or, just Books?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Not sure if this is relevant, but I don't look to see if it's on the kindle until I've ejected the kindle and am on the home page of the kindle.  It's always been there.


----------



## researchib (Oct 2, 2009)

SusanCassidy said:


> Is your Kindle set to Show All Documents? Or, just Books?


Susan, you are my hero, particularly since I needed all these documents on my Kindle before flying tomorrow. I knew I was missing something but I didn't even know that top option bar was there or that it was set to just books as I had only been reading books until now.

Thank you very much. Awesome!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------

